# Can you just come and do a fast drain clean



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Customer called and said that there drains are blocked and the garden is really wet when they take a shower or bath.
Mmmmmmm, I wonder why.. Lol
Exposé a couple of feet and start to uncover what's in the pics.
Can't complain as its all work but why do people think that it's a fast repair and you could get it done at 4.30 p.m when your on your way home from work for the day.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Put some ductape over those holes and call it good. 

On a more serious note, you might just get a sewer replacement, if you camra the line and find more cracks and roots.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

It is a sewer replacement, just gave me the go ahead at $*** per foot.
I know the lines are shot when I took a look with the sewer cam after I ran my jetter.
The thing is infested with roots and breaks.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> It is a sewer replacement, just gave me the go ahead at $*** per foot.
> I know the lines are shot when I took a look with the sewer cam after I ran my jetter.
> The thing is infested with roots and breaks.


well that's good the HO made the right decision. To have u replace the line.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Those pics are clear and focused. Good camera. What kind of camera? It puts my phone camera to shame.....


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

It's with a iPad 2.
It has the hd camera built in it.
The iPad is my mobile office.
Take pics, invoice, keep track unpaid invoices, email and most of all see what's happening on le zone.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry double post with edit.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Man thats great if you got $*** per foot. That shallow around here would be more like $** per foot.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

It's nice when these jobs come in.
The owner has been burned before and learned fast...
Had someone replace a sewer line on one of there other homes, the person was from south of the border I will say. 
Someone reported the work and the guy was a handy hack and the city made them get it uncovered for inspection so it cost twice for one job.
Some one recommended me to them and they just said do it.
Guess they now know that they will need a licensed master plumber for plumbing repairs and most handy hacks just don't cut it.


----------

